# Another brand of exercise bands to add to the mix



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Company is called " Molten" from what I gather is a company in Japan. since, one it took a day to get to my door and two, I got it from a Japanese site. Good news is that the site is international, which some of you may have heard of... Here is the link. http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/welfare-yui/item/220173/. Scroll down and you will get the links to the other band levels....

I guessed and picked orange and green trying to get close to TB-black.... Well I was off by a gnat hair..

Band data

◇Latex band
・1 (yellow) level / MXLB15
・2 (orange) level / MXLB20
・3 (green) level / MXLB25
・4 (pink) level / MXLB30
・5 (purple) level / MXLB40
・6 (gray) level / MXLB50

My orange measured .006 and green .008 which compare to yellow and red respectively. So I think their pink will match TBB so forth and so forth.

Since these bands are latex, I figured they will snap back quick, I can't compare the speed with anything. Since I don't have any matching TB, but here is one of my tests.

Molten Green Mxlb25: 1" wide 7.5" fork2pouch. Double band..

5/16 steel averaged 256fps
3/8 steel ave. 224fps

Which is pretty fast considering I wasn't trying to set up for speed, and I think if I wasn't worried about smashing something up in the house, I could have squeezed in a little more fps..

If you have any bands close to that thickness and the ammo, if you are willing and able to match my set and gather speeds that would be great...

Hope this was helpful to some... I will work in more tests.

LGD


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you live in japan? If so howd you end up there?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Do you live in japan? If so howd you end up there?


i think he got lost on the duck migratory flight trail . :rolling:

.

.

lgd- i cant wait for your test results . im sure your gonna do a video also . good luck on your lil project .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

blue pocket rocket said:


> Do you live in japan? If so howd you end up there?


govt. work brought me from the states, and govt cuts might bring me back... but I digress



Imperial said:


> blue pocket rocket said:
> 
> 
> > Do you live in japan? If so howd you end up there?
> ...


HA.. yeah a video is destined, but sorry to say the wings have been axed 

Ok, topic up-date...

1. Latex is a must for optimum band performance, but non-latex is still sufficient.

2. My band set up with green is not only acceptable for 3/8 (maybe even slightly bigger) but excellent for gobstoppers as well. these .008s (TBR equivalent ) doubled up seem like a great *multipurpose* band set.

3. at least with using my cotton tape pouch attachment (only way I do it ) seem to last as long as my TBG set ups... of course,, I am sure with longer tests thicker bands would prove to average out as the winner, but what I see is there isn:t much of a sacrifice with this thinner latex.

Note: normal can plinking usage,, any power shooting or extreme draws may show different results.

Eventually I will get to my orange band sets, and in the future acquire the other band levels especially since I am happy with the performance so far...

LGD


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

nice find duckman! looking forward to the video. how does it compare to theraband pricewise?

tnx 4 sharing, cheers, remco


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

Can you show your Cotton pouch? Maybe how it's made and attached?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Harpman said:


> Can you show your Cotton pouch? Maybe how it's made and attached?


Well the pouch is leather, I just use the tape to attach it, sometimes to the fork as well, depending on the slingshot...

With that being said, I would be glad to share that information, you can see my thread and video here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17420-how-to-use-cotton-tape-to-attach-band-sets-to-your-pouch-and-fork/?hl=+cotton%20+tape

Thanks for the interest

LGD


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like that Thera band might have a real competitor here.


----------

